# Cap bad



## Seph (Nov 4, 2020)

@Captain TrashPanda Is trash. He won’t post, he won’t simp for Wither, he won’t do anything useful. Fuck that guy.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 4, 2020)

This is definitely a not pog moment. 
why must you hurt me in this way, it’s no simp 2020 anyways.
@WitherSDL is a spineless sap.


----------



## Seph (Nov 4, 2020)

Can I get some moderation in here? How would anyone, let alone a mod on _the _most bestest furry website ever allow him to slander @WitherSDL like that. Unacceptable.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 4, 2020)

You dare insult my baby Seph? You dare touch my daughter? Ill put you in the pound for this.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 4, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> You dare insult my baby Seph? You dare touch my daughter? Ill put you in the pound for this.


Imagine being your child.


----------



## Seph (Nov 4, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> You dare insult my baby Seph? You dare touch my daughter? Ill put you in the pound for this.


I may be in the pound soon, but I am also Pound for Pound the most qualified person to call Cap bad on this forum.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 4, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Imagine being your child.
> View attachment 93071


@GrimnCoyote come to your mother. 


Seph said:


> I may be in the pound soon, but I am also Pound for Pound the most qualified person to call Cap bad on this forum.


Is there bad blood between you two since I left?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 4, 2020)

Seph said:


> I may be in the pound soon, but I am also Pound for Pound the most qualified person to call Cap bad on this forum.


You’re just mad you’re out of Arnold memes, ya donut


----------



## Seph (Nov 4, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Is there bad blood between you two since I left?


There's been bad blood between us since the first day either of us had blood flowing through us.



Captain TrashPanda said:


> You’re just mad you’re out of Arnold memes, ya donut


See that's the thing about donuts, everybody likes them, even though they can cause severe symptoms such as diabetes. And that's just like me. But if you were a breakfast food you'd be oatmeal, without any milk.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Nov 4, 2020)

It's not his fault. Being in prison made him go rabid.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 4, 2020)

Seph said:


> There's been bad blood between us since the first day either of us had blood flowing through us.
> 
> 
> See that's the thing about donuts, everybody likes them, even though they can cause severe symptoms such as diabetes. And that's just like me. But if you were a breakfast food you'd be oatmeal, without any milk.


Donuts aren’t a breakfast food and they indeed give diabetes. Oatmeal makes the heart stronger, especially cinnamon oatmeal. I make the bois like @MrSpooky strong, you make them fat and slow.


----------



## Seph (Nov 4, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> Donuts aren’t a breakfast food and they indeed give diabetes. Oatmeal makes the heart stronger, especially cinnamon oatmeal. I make the bois like @MrSpooky strong, you make them fat and slow.


No, you make the boys cough and wish they were eating something good. You can buy me by the dozen at dunkin donuts, because I'm a premium item, while you can be bought at any old grocery store for pocket change.


----------



## zandelux (Nov 5, 2020)

oh god how did this post get here
I am not good with computer


----------



## Seph (Nov 5, 2020)

zandelux said:


> oh god how did this post get here
> I am not good with computer


Zandelux? What even is a Zandelux? Well if you break it down you get zan and delux, then if you correct the spelling you get, xan deluxe. And I can vibe with deluxe xans, so you're a lot better than Cap in my book.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 5, 2020)

<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/pUeXcg80cO8I8" width="480" height="360" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 5, 2020)

YAY, a brawl!!! @w@ *throws punches everywhere*


----------



## luffy (Nov 5, 2020)

https://imgur.com/WioMfgu


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 5, 2020)

That OP's signature lol.

Also, I should put you in timeout for talking trash to Cap...get it?...talking trash...nevermind


----------



## Seph (Nov 5, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Also, I should put you in timeout for talking trash to Cap...get it?...talking trash...nevermind


I'm not just talking trash, I'm also smelling trash. Man got in my dumpster the other day and didn't even clean up after himself.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 5, 2020)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> This is definitely a not pog moment.
> why must you hurt me in this way, it’s no simp 2020 anyways.
> @WitherSDL is a spineless sap.


I'll advocate for you pal! I've known @Captain TrashPanda for a good amount of time, and I know he is a reasonable guy who is probably just busy with the concept of life and all. Not everyone can be as active as the majority of other furs nowadays, and I feel this callout is just.....sudden, and unnecessary. For what reasons must you call him out?

Firstly, the activity. Not many people can be active when it comes to the forums. Even if people could go and be as active as they please, maybe they just wanna lurk! Some people will do that, and there is no problem with not wanting to actually engage in conversation if one doesn't want to.

Secondly, the simp part. Now, I don't know why someone would be called out for being a simp, it makes no sense. Why must you call a man out for being a simp? I see no use in it! Simps nowadays are......oddballs.....and just because he isn't an oddball like most folks, especially simps, doesn't make him a bad guy in any regard! I've known this pal for some time, and he is quite the friend when he is active! Some just need to understand that we can get busy at times and whatnot, and this, all of this calling out, there's really no need for it.

Lastly, on what grounds do your accusations stand on? Do you have any solid backing, any concrete evidence, that tends to reveal him as a bad guy? I would doubt it. Lack of activity can be explained, but I fail to see why anyone needs to explain themselves for such a reason. Real life comes first, and if one cannot understand that, then there is no need for you to come and do stuff like this. It's unreasonable, and really, just be civil. Come on, we're supposed to all be adults here, or at least, understanding. So please, try to show at least some compassion, or any in this case. Yeesh.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 5, 2020)

Seph said:


> I'm not just talking trash, I'm also smelling trash. Man got in my dumpster the other day and didn't even clean up after himself.


 You’re being a bit insensitive
You have to understand that raccoons have a completely different culture than ours, and we shouldn’t push our standards and practices on them so aggressively. We have to make them feel safe and welcomed in our furry community.

It’s called living in symbiosis bro. You should try it sometime.


----------



## Seph (Nov 5, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> You’re being a bit insensitive
> You have to understand that raccoons have a completely different culture than ours, and we shouldn’t push our standards and practices on them so aggressively. We have to make them feel safe and welcomed in our furry community.
> 
> It’s called living in symbiosis bro. You should try it sometime.


Now you’re the one being insensitive. You might not know it feller, but as a dog everytime I see this man outside my house, I feel compelled by some force beyond my understanding to bark. Then my throat gets dry and I get yelled at, it’s not a good time. And also, how am I supposed to know that the trash all over my yard isn’t food? There’s only one way, and that’s by trying it, and that’s a not a good experience.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 5, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> I'll advocate for you pal! I've known @Captain TrashPanda for a good amount of time, and I know he is a reasonable guy who is probably just busy with the concept of life and all. Not everyone can be as active as the majority of other furs nowadays, and I feel this callout is just.....sudden, and unnecessary. For what reasons must you call him out?
> 
> Firstly, the activity. Not many people can be active when it comes to the forums. Even if people could go and be as active as they please, maybe they just wanna lurk! Some people will do that, and there is no problem with not wanting to actually engage in conversation if one doesn't want to.
> 
> ...


(Disregard that! I got it mixed up for something real! Disregard this!)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 5, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> (Disregard that! I got it mixed up for something real! Disregard this!)


I found it really sweet that you thought he was actually being mean and you replied with such a long post to defend cap.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 5, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I found it really sweet that you thought he was actually being mean and you replied with such a long post to defend cap.


(Sorry about it though! Oh? Awe, thanks! I just get defensive when things like this pop up. The joke part, I missed completely. That and before I left FAF a couple months back, he was a good pal of mine....and friends are really hard to get nowadays...)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 5, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> (Sorry about it though! Oh? Awe, thanks! I just get defensive when things like this pop up. The joke part, I missed completely. That and before I left FAF a couple months back, he was a good pal of mine....and friends are really hard to get nowadays...)


He's a good guy. 10/10 would let him raid my garbage


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 5, 2020)

Better be no simping going on here or else we're going to have to have "The Talk" and trust me, I will lay the smack down.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 5, 2020)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Better be no simping going on here or else we're going to have to have "The Talk" and trust me, I will lay the smack down.


I felt this gif


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 5, 2020)

Lol. Yeah, guys. This was a dare between Seph and Cap, so its all fun and games. Its not serious.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 5, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> He's a good guy. 10/10 would let him raid my garbage


Ah, okie then! Same here!


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Nov 10, 2020)

What the heck is this?


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 10, 2020)

I'll take my life like I kept it.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Nov 12, 2020)

GrimnCoyote said:


> What the heck is this?



Seph and Cap expressing their bromance to one another. But don't worry, I will also ship Seph x Wither.


----------

